# DFDS disruption?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The Dieppe Seaways caught fire yesterday - not sure if she is back in service or not, but a few injuries on board.

Story here

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/dover/news/boiler-room-blaze-on-dfds-16658/

Russell


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We were booked onto that ferry on Thursday and was parked in the queue waiting to board whilst it was all happening. Fire engines and ambulances plus air ambulance all arrived while we waited. Should have sailed 2.45 but as incident was on that ferry we were offered choice of Dunkirk or Calais as alternative with complementary meal vouchers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

When was this one?


----------

